# Mystery Trawler for sale



## lex (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi all

I found this the other day and wondered if anybody could identify it ,i know there was a Lord Jellico but unsure this is her
Seems quite cheap to purchase ,ive had a word with her indoors and she said i would have to wait to see what Santa brings next year(so thats a no then).
Cheers Lex
http://www.polstargroup.com/AJ for sale page 1.html


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

I assume this is the Aberdeen vessel Admiral Jellicoe A 515 built 1961. She has George Craig and Sons funnel markings but I think probably last registered to H.K.F. Trawlers Ltd (when fishing) presumably a subsidairy of Craig


----------



## lex (Oct 7, 2006)

Cheers Billblow that was very quick indeed....


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Lex
Do you reckon you get any of the crew thrown in for good measure if you buy?
Bill


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Top pics in the advert are of the GRAMPIAN RIVER ex Admiral Jellicoe-78, retired from standby/oil dispersant role (oil dispersant poles still rigged). Bottom pics clearly show the funnel rings for the original owners Parbel-Smith Ltd marking. See aberdeenships for a bit of her history.
Gil.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Gil
Thanks for pointing out the Parbel-Smith Ltd rings, They give me the exact spacing. I casually saw them and thought something to do with old Craig rings, could do with a few more like these.
Bill


----------



## lex (Oct 7, 2006)

I dont know about crew Bill but i think you would win the deck plants...lol


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

lex said:


> Hi all
> 
> I found this the other day and wondered if anybody could identify it ,i know there was a Lord Jellico but unsure this is her
> Seems quite cheap to purchase ,ive had a word with her indoors and she said i would have to wait to see what Santa brings next year(so thats a no then).
> ...


Out of curiosity, did you get an asking price? Not that I want it but have a friend who has converted four North Sea trawlers into Tall Ships and made a good job of them.


----------



## lex (Oct 7, 2006)

You cant see it on the page but im sure it was £35,000 ,ive put up anothrer link to Applol duck ,shes for sale on their.

http://www.apolloduck.com/listings.phtml?next=10&sort=0&fx=GBP&limit=10&cid=81


----------



## DELBOYEAST (Dec 11, 2007)

Admiral Jellicoe, I caught many fish on her, worked for North Star for most of my 10 years fishing - started on the "PARKROYD" another goalpost masted trawler with North Star


----------

